# algonac on thursday



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i do some volunteer work for the dnr, and will be spending thursday night black lighting for moths in the blaising star prairie till past midnight.
knowing its an hour and a half ride home i just camp out for the night. 
i will get there early thursday morning, go squirrel hunt all day. get back to the camper for a short nap, do our field work then sleep till morning. then i can go out for a couple more hours of squirrel till time to head for home. with luck, will have fire roasted squirrel for dinner.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

What time?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

pushing it back to saturday as i have to be back in algonac on sunday for another work day, picking seeds to replant another prairie area we are working on.
so thursday and friday will be hitting caro for some squirrel, working on the cottage in caseville, and then fishing or hunting squirrel up there. then down to algonac for sat./sun.

you know,,,this working for a living stuff is just interfering with my life.


----------

